# simple...I think :P



## snowkei (Mar 11, 2007)

hey ladies~~

It's a simple look which I usually do everyday ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










what I use

foundation
Gorgio Armani matte silk #4

brow
shiseido elixir brow pencil

eyes
Paul & joe eye gloss #1
Bobbi Brown shimmer e/s #black plum
e/s #beauty marked
fludine #blacktrack 

lash
false lashes #sultress lashes

cheek
NARS cream blush #cactus flower

lips
integrate (japan brand) lipstick #rd304 (maybe this...I forgot!)














I love nooooooooooooooodles!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 11, 2007)

Gurl...you look beautiful no matter what you have on and this is no exception.  And yummm...thoes udon noodles look good lol.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 11, 2007)

simple and cute!!! I love the last pic, know you like noodles


----------



## Bianca (Mar 11, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## stephbunny (Mar 11, 2007)

you look soooo pretty!  thank you for posting you 'everyday' look. 
i think you have a cute nose! ^^


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 11, 2007)

beautiful...u look like a doll u have the cutest nose ever!!!!!!!


----------



## faifai (Mar 11, 2007)

I like noodles too! MMmmmm. And your everyday is really pretty without being too complicated at all, very flattering.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 11, 2007)

You are so cute, gorgeous look as always


----------



## AriannaErin (Mar 11, 2007)

simple but gorgeous, you look so pretty!


----------



## roxy (Mar 11, 2007)

very pretty and glowy.  I've always  been interested in GA foundation, how do you like it compared to other foundations? worth the $? thanks!!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 11, 2007)

beautiful! those noodles look SO yummy!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 11, 2007)

I really like this look!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 11, 2007)

You always look gorgeous! I really like this for an everyday look, you pull it off beautifully.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 11, 2007)

You are so pretty! I love this look on you. Gah, I forgot how gorgeous Beauty Marked is...I haven't touched mine in years!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 11, 2007)

very pretty...as usual


----------



## snowkei (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxy* 

 
_very pretty and glowy. I've always been interested in GA foundation, how do you like it compared to other foundations? worth the $? thanks!!_

 
hmmm...I love how GA foundation smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I think it's great! it's good for making "NATURAL perfect skin"...it's not like Estee Lauder Double Wear cuz double wear can conceals more...(and sometimes even make my skin look like FAKE!) so sometimes I use GA foundation...as what Im saying, it's good for NATURAL look


----------



## snowkei (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks everyone! the noodle is reaaaaaaaally yummy !!  I love it !!LOL


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 12, 2007)

you're one gorgeous girl, even the simple look (not so plain to me, hehe) is stunning!!! 
Ooh I want some noodles too, it looks so good!


----------



## geeko (Mar 12, 2007)

you are so so so pretty!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 14, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 15, 2007)

ur skin is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 15, 2007)

very very pretty! i want your skin!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## LinhLinhLinh (Apr 1, 2007)

I love this look so much! Would you do a tutorial for this look too? Esp. the eyes... I have asian eyes too, but I can never get them to look as nice as yours! Love you on MUA too!


----------



## boudoir (Apr 1, 2007)

From seeing your Tuts I was wondering what was your day-to-day look... Well I'm not disappointed! You're gorgeous!


----------



## Caffy (Apr 1, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## msmack (Apr 1, 2007)

fab natural look on one *very* pretty lady!!!!!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks sweeties!!


----------



## Simi (Apr 2, 2007)

You look very pretty, not matter what you do.....


----------



## xiahe (Apr 3, 2007)

mmmm noodles =]

this looks amazing - it's so simple, yet so...amazing!  haha.  tutorial request!  =P


----------



## xiahe (Apr 3, 2007)

oh yeah, do you know of an e/s that's similar to bobbi brown's black plum e/s?


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 3, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 4, 2007)

wow...you're so pretty. the mu is great as well...


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 4, 2007)

I really wanna try that Paul & Joe eyegloss!!


----------



## lotus (May 23, 2007)

i love all your tutorials! okay, so i tried to achieve this look. although it turned out good, it wasn't nearly as well and neat as yours! i used most of the colors you used, but it didn't turn out nearly as sparkly as yours, did you add something else? thanks!


----------



## applefrite (May 23, 2007)

It is very beautiful !


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (May 23, 2007)

those lashes look amazing on you!


----------



## Hilly (May 23, 2007)

you are too cute!


----------



## snowkei (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lotus* 

 
_i love all your tutorials! okay, so i tried to achieve this look. although it turned out good, it wasn't nearly as well and neat as yours! i used most of the colors you used, but it didn't turn out nearly as sparkly as yours, did you add something else? thanks!_

 
dear did u use Paul & joe eye gloss? it's really sparkling!!!!


----------



## entipy (May 23, 2007)

Beautiful! I love that lip color!


----------



## snowkei (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_oh yeah, do you know of an e/s that's similar to bobbi brown's black plum e/s?_

 
hmm...maybe try MAC e/s #smut??


----------



## snowkei (May 23, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!^^


----------



## Emmi (May 23, 2007)

You look beautiful as always!


----------



## lotus (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_dear did u use Paul & joe eye gloss? it's really sparkling!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i used another eye gloss, but it wasn't as sparkly looking as yours. did you apply paul & joe's eye gloss over the eyeshadow by your crease? thanks


----------



## makeupgal (May 24, 2007)

You are always beautiful no matter what you do with your makeup!  And now I'm craving noodles!!!


----------



## snowkei (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lotus* 

 
_i used another eye gloss, but it wasn't as sparkly looking as yours. did you apply paul & joe's eye gloss over the eyeshadow by your crease? thanks 



_

 
yes I did !!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (May 24, 2007)

your soo cute!!


----------



## happyhawaii (May 29, 2007)

You are so pretty!


----------



## BehindBluEyez (May 29, 2007)

You are so beautiful!


----------



## tallgirlreplies (May 29, 2007)

Could you do a tutorial for this look. It's simple and classy. thanks!


----------



## NaturallyME (May 29, 2007)

i love this look simple yet classy!


----------



## gohalu (May 30, 2007)

everyone say you`re pretty,i agree this!!!!!!!!!
yor make up is amazing!!!
i love snowkei~!!

p.s i can`t believe i find your page.


----------



## breathless (May 31, 2007)

you are just beautiful!!!


----------



## Faye (Jun 8, 2007)

Simply the best! No matter how you look beautiful!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks everyone <3


----------



## sophia4041 (Oct 8, 2007)

is this your everyday look? wow!! sooooooooooooooooo pretty!


----------

